# Shortbread



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

I think that nearly every family in Scotland has its own recipe for shortbread - here's mine!  It uses rice flour and gives a lovely light texture.  I use an old wooden shortbread mould that it probably at least a hundred years old (getting a little cracked nowadays, but still makes a good round of shortbread!)  The amounts I suggest fills that mould.


5 oz plain flour 
3 tablespoons rice flour 
2 oz caster sugar
4 oz butter 

Sift flours together and add sugar. Work in butter with fingertips. Knead mixture lightly, but don't overwork or the butter will go oily. 

Either use a shortbread mould or pack into a 7 inch sandwich cake tin. Make sure you 'prick' the mixture well with a fork to prevent it rising too much and making the results look 'bumpy'. 

If you use a cake tin, mark the round into wedges before baking. 

To make traditional 'petticoat tail' shortbread - lay the circle of shortbread on a baking tray, mark into wedges and then, using your fingers, make a scalloped edge to the dough. 

Put in a heated oven Gas Mark 3, 160C or 325F for about 45 minutes until golden. When cool, dredge with a little caster sugar. 

(Caster sugar is finer than granulated, but not as fine as icing sugar and I'm not sure what it's called in the USA or Canada!) 

Keep in an airtight container and eat within a couple of days.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Ishbel! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

Now here's a thread I really like!  And obvious very warm welcome to you Ishbel!!!  What a treasure in your shortbread mold!  I have two that were inherited, but both not usable for cooking anymore.  I found a beautiful clay mold years ago that I still use.

As far as castor sugar goes, here in the states it can be recreated by pulsing our granulated sugar in a food processor until it is very, very fine, but not powdery as you pointed out.  Superfine sugar is another fine substitute.

One of my grandmothers made a caramel shortbread using treacle...it will take me some time to dig out that one, but I will!

Another insisted on this recipe that I make all the time...

*Stewart Shortbread*

1 cup Butter (no substitutions!)
1/2 c superfine sugar
2 cups Flour

Cream together the butter and sugar. Knead in the flour and form into a ball.  Butter a baking tray and then spread in the dough, being sure to score sections for cutting after baking, or press into a floured mold.  Prick the entire surface with a fork, then chill 1/2 hour.

Bake 5 minutes at 375 degrees and 45 minutes at 300 degrees, until golden but not brown. Cut into squares or wedges while still warm.

And would you have a recipe for Tablet you could share?????  Please???

So very good to have you join us, Ishbel!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 17, 2004)

does it get better than Scottish Shortbread?  I think not.
I love the stuff.
I don't use a recipe usually.
I make it by feel.
But you know I'm trying both of these when I can find that danged kitchen of mine.
is rice flour the same as corn starch?  well, no, it wouldn't be.
there is a store local that sells corn flour.
I thought maybe that could work too.
rice flour may have to be purchased in an Asian market?  yes?
I've made super fine sugar many times by doing the suggested method of putting it in the Cuisinart and pulsing away.  Good results.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ishbel, I like your technique.  I think I'll try it with my regular recipe.  

I do it like Audeo does.  I cream the butter and sugar before mixing in the flour.  It makes a good cookie, but not 100%.  I hope your method brings my shortbread up to 100%.

BTW, I've found that pastry flour works best.  If you can't find pastry flour, mix AP with Cake flour.  Half and half works for me.  You get a real tender shortbread cookie.  The more cake flour, the more tender it gets.  

I've also found that if you seal the cookies in an air tight tin or vacuum bag it, like I do, the cookies are even better a month later.  Even 6 months later is better than fresh baked.  The flavor takes a while to develop.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

I think this must be a case of 'two nations divided by a common language'!  We don't sell pastry flour here - we have plain flour (with no added raising agent), self-raising flour and Strong flour - best used for breads.

I do indeed have a tablet recipe - in fact, I'm making a batch for a friend this weekend.  I'll make sure I post it  8)


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Ishbel, I like your technique.  I think I'll try it with my regular recipe.
> 
> I do it like Audeo does.  I cream the butter and sugar before mixing in the flour.  It makes a good cookie, but not 100%.  I hope your method brings my shortbread up to 100%.



I agree, psiguyy!  In fact, my grandmother's original recipe instructs one to "rub in" the butter as Ishbel describes.  Okay...I'm going to drop another Lazy Yank way for the original method!

Thank you, in advance, for the Tablet recipe, Ishbel!   'Tis another family favorite!!!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm bumping this for PA!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

Crewsk

I thought I was going mad (or senile) as I was searching this part of the forum for my recipe thread - and couldn't find it,  I must have been looking for it just as you moved it!

Many thanks!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

You are welcome Ishbel!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 20, 2004)

Ishbel's method has definitely improved my standard shortbread recipe.  Using the KA to cut in the butter at the end instead of creaming with sugar first is also a lot easier.  The butter came straight out of the fridge.  Didn't have to wait for it to come to room temp so it could be creamed.


----------



## kyles (Dec 21, 2004)

I love shortbread, I like it with ground rice, a bit coarser than rice flour. And Audeo, you are very right, it must be real butter, no margerine (evil stuff). I should think you could powder the rice in a food processor until it is very fine. I will give it a try and report back, if i have time before Christmas.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 21, 2004)

The recipe I'm using:

Mix together:

0.6 lbs. Sugar
1.3 lbs. All Purpose Flour

Add in:

1 lb. Cold Butter, cut into small cubes

Using the paddle in a Kitchen Aid mixer, mix on lowest speed until butter is cut into flour/sugar mix.  Dough will be crumbly, like dry pie dough.  

Spread evenly in cookie pan.  Leave the top crumbly looking.  

Bake at 300 degrees F. for 40 minutes or until light brown.  Cut into bars and cool on wire racks.  

Using the above method yields a delicately crisp and light shortbread cookie.  The top of the cookie looks rough and rustic.  This seems to aid in the removal of moisture during the baking process.  If you like a smooth top, be sure to generously dock the top with a fork.  

As with all good shortbread cookies, store them in an airtight metal or glass container.  Cookies will taste even better in a month.

BTW, I use good old salted butter.  If you use unsalted, the cookies will be BLAND if you don't add salt.  How much salt?  I don't know.  You'll have to figure it out yourself since I always use salted butter for these cookies.


----------



## kyles (Dec 22, 2004)

I use salted butter for everything. This has been the topic of a number of debates on here! And you're absolutely right about using salted butter for shortbread. I'm sure its what the Scots do, heck they put salt on their oatmeal/porridge of a morning.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 22, 2004)

Indeed we do!  Anything on porridge EXCEPT for salt and a little milk is BOAK MAKING.... (makes one feel sick!)   

I use unsalted butter only in recipes which stipulate using unsalted, otherwise I use salted butter....  I love the Bridel salted French butter, with the small grains of sea salt...   

I think that the shortbread 'needs' the salt - not extra, just the saltiness of the salted butter!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 23, 2004)

I forgot to incluce one essential step in the shortbread cookie recipe.  I neglected to mention that once I place the dough on the cookie sheet, I let it rest in the fridge for at least 30 minutes.  If you don't let it rest, the cookie comes out a bit tough.  The resting period is essential for making a tender cookie when using All Purpose flour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2004)

I tried it.  What a wonderfully rich and buttery flavor the recipe makes.  Thanks Audio.  And yes the shortbread was just a bit tough, but not overly so.  Next batch will rest in the fridge.  Then, I'm going to make it with Splenda.  I wonder how it would be if made with whole rye flour.  To my surprise, rye has a very mild flavor, as long as cataway seeds aren't added.  It might allow me to use whole graind and not stray too much from the original flavor.  But that's just a guess.   I'll just have to experiment some.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 26, 2004)

Goodweed, did you cream the butter and sugar or did you cut the cold butter in at the end?  

BTW, if you don't want to rest the dough in the fridge, make it with pastry flour.  If you don't have pastry flour, try mixing All Purpose with Cake Flour.  About 50:50 works for me.  

RE: Splenda.  You know, I think it could work quite well.  Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2004)

I creamed the butter.  I'm sure that resting it will make it more tender.  But then again, I made thumbprints in the dough before baking and they held their shape.  Strawberry preserves filled the thumbprints after the shortbread cooled.  It was very tasty, and the texture wasn't that tough.

I'll let you know the results of the next batch, with the Splenda.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 1, 2005)

I blew it and it came out great.  Audio's recipe, when followed to the letter, gives a crumbly, yet tender shortbread similar to 'Keebler' brand 'Pecan Sandies'.  I used to love those cookies, still do but don't eat them anymore for obvious reasons (diabetic).

I went to make more shortbread for my wife (she loves the stuff) and accidently changed the recipe.  I cooked at 375 for 15 minutes, then reduced the heat to 300 and realized my error.  I cooked at 300 for 20 minutes and removed from the oven.  The result was a soft shortbread, with little of the crispy texture found in the original.  They were still very good, and easier for my wife to handle with her false-teeth.  The flavor is identical.  The texture is just softer.  

So now you can make them whichever way you want.  If you want to dunk them into a cold glass of milk, go with the crispy/tender shortbread.  If you want to eat it with a bit of jam on top, go with the soft variety.  The only difference is the amount of time at which temperature used to bake them.  


Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Ishbel's method has definitely improved my standard shortbread recipe.  Using the KA to cut in the butter at the end instead of creaming with sugar first is also a lot easier.  The butter came straight out of the fridge.  Didn't have to wait for it to come to room temp so it could be creamed.



And it improved mine, as well!  I made the same change as you, psiguyy and really noted the improvement in the texture.

And Goodweed, your "happy accident" in cooking temps is something I also played aroud with here over the holidays to the same end result!

Thanks to all for the tweaks to shortbread!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 5, 2005)

As with all good shortbread cookies, store them in an airtight metal or glass container. Cookies will taste even better in a month.

Oh my gosh, who knew?  Like they'd ever sit around long enough for the month to come to an end, but I'd be  37 lbs weightier.


----------



## licia (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw mention made of treacle and don't really know what that is. Could someone explain it please?


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2005)

I think it is molasses isn't it?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 11, 2005)

I think molasses may be classed as a treacle, according to this site

http://www.recipes4us.co.uk/Specials%20and%20Holidays/Treacle%20Origin%20Uses%20Recipes.htm


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2005)

My grandmother had a friend, Mrs. Anderson, who made the most beautiful shortbread I have ever tasted or seen. Every Christmas she sent a tin of them, each piece handpainted with tiny sprigs of food-coloring holly and scalloped on the edges. The taste was pure butter, sugar and, I think, a bit of almond extract. 
She never would share the recipe with Grandma, and when she passed, she took it to her grave with her. She didn't even share it with her daughter.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh, that is SO sad, Constance.  Fancy having a really good family recipe and not even letting the next generation know how to make it.


----------



## licia (Feb 3, 2006)

Bumping this up since I had asked Ishbel a question regarding shortbread.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2006)

Ishbel, please explain to me castor sugar and corn flour. Is corn flour the same as corn starch? Is castor sugar the same as powdered sugar?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 4, 2006)

Caster sugar is finer than granulated, but not as fine as icing sugar!  If I have no caster in the house, I 'zuzz' some granulated for a couple of pulses..

I'm almost certain that our cornflour is your constarch.  But I don't use cornflour, I use rice flour!


----------

